# LEDs For A Low Tech



## OllieNZ (19 Sep 2011)

Hi All
Was wondering if 2 or 3 of these would be suitable for lighting a low tech tank http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GU10-Sing...6785919?pt=UK_Light_Bulbs&hash=item4aae9822ff
Tank is 60x35x35cm 
Regards
Ollie


----------



## Garuf (19 Sep 2011)

The price seems a little too good to be true but I imagine they'd be fine, probably too much for low tech infact judging by the findings of early led pioneers.


----------



## OllieNZ (20 Sep 2011)

Thanks Garuf,
The light fixture I have in mind will be height adjustable, so you think 2 will be plenty?
Thanks
Ollie


----------



## Garuf (20 Sep 2011)

My old flat had the phillps ones and if they're anywhere near as good as those in quality two would probably be plenty.


----------



## OllieNZ (20 Sep 2011)

Thanks


----------

